# Optical Illusion Dresses - Yea or Nea?



## Karren (Mar 29, 2009)

Remember the old optical illusion posters your brother probably had when you were younger? You had to look at them really closely and circles would start spinning or new shapes would appear? Well believe it or not optical illusions are the latest word in fashion?

The celebrity world have been quick to catch on to this trend with Twilight star Kristen Stewart and model Lily Collins both road testing a Herve Leger version and Victoria Beckham and Confessions of a Shopaholic author Sophie Kinsella trying out Alexander McQueen's style.

They moving lines may give you a headache when you look at them but the slimming effects are unrivalled - not that any of these celeb ladies need to worry about that!

The Alexander McQueen dress goes from dark to light inwards with the black sides looking like a shadow and the white middle creating a teeny tiny silhouette.

The Herve Leger dress looks a bit younger as it goes for orange and black instead of white and black. It uses black vertical stripes which widen in the middle, on the waist, creating a slimmer looking middle.






Source - Trend Alert: Optical Illusion Dresses

I need all the optical illusion I can get!! YEAAAA!!! lol


----------



## magneticheart (Mar 29, 2009)

Nay.

They look to me like those pictures of women in the olden days who had super tight corsets and their wastes are weirdly small.

The 2nd picture you posted isn't that bad (I don't like the dress but yeah) but the 1st dress really makes me think of that.

So no haha


----------



## reesesilverstar (Mar 29, 2009)

I think it's kinda cool


----------



## Karren (Mar 29, 2009)

LOL Katie!! I need an illusion dress with a very high neck that covers my face!! lol


----------



## gommiebears (Mar 29, 2009)

I say nay. Looks nice on the models but probably wouldn't translate well on me in real life.


----------



## Lucy (Mar 29, 2009)

i love it!


----------



## pinksugar (Mar 29, 2009)

I like the second one... I think it has to be subtle, unlike the first one. But I don't mind the look generally speaking!


----------



## Anthea (Mar 30, 2009)

I'd like to see them on someone that is pretty straight up and down like me. They look good on the models.


----------



## ox0xbarbiex0xo (Mar 30, 2009)

I like them! lol Good idea.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## missmignonne (Mar 30, 2009)

I love it! I'd like to look like I have a hourglass shape again without exercising.


----------



## Adrienne (Mar 30, 2009)

I like them. I need all the illusions I can get lol.


----------



## Johnnie (Mar 30, 2009)

The things people come up with. I think they're hideous!


----------



## tika (Mar 30, 2009)

Nice for someone who wants to define the waist. If I put those dresses on, my hips would look huge, since I have a small-ish waist already. I am careful about wearing belts because of this too.


----------



## strawberrymilk (Mar 31, 2009)

i think it's cool to look at on other people but i don't think i'd ever wear one  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## michal_cohen (Mar 31, 2009)

i really liked the second one


----------



## Orangeeyecrayon (Mar 31, 2009)

i think it looks way to much like tightlacing and the behive waist from the 19th and early 20th century


----------



## GirlPaint.com (Apr 1, 2009)

They look perfect....if you have a PERFECT body. Otherwise, beware.


----------



## Karren (Apr 1, 2009)

Originally Posted by *GirlPaint.com* /img/forum/go_quote.gif They look perfect....if you have a PERFECT body. Otherwise, beware. You shattered my illusion!! sigh.......


----------



## GirlPaint.com (Apr 1, 2009)

Sorry, Karren. Just speaking the truth. Fashion is all about the fantasy, no?


----------



## Roxie (Apr 1, 2009)

I don't know what to think...


----------



## LadyRachel (Apr 1, 2009)

i agree with tika. sure it makes the waist look small, but it makes the upper body and legs/thighs/hips look bigger.. and that's on a size 0 model.


----------

